# Kimber Mfg Date



## ethompson

Just joined the Forum and hello to all.
Is there a listing somewhere that shows the date of manufacture for Kimbers?
I have an Ultra RCP II, SN KU583xx and would like to know when it was made.
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Cat

Welcome from Jacksonville Florida..


----------



## Tomcatt

Call Kimber Customer Service and give them the serial number. They will tell you the manufacture date in about 2 min.
Tomcatt


----------

